# Oliva Series V Double Robusto Cigar Review - Lives up to hype



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a fine cigar... Heady, but smooth and tasty. Exellent burn and draw. I really enjoyed this Series V Double Robusto. I bought another one b...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Double Robusto Cigar Review - Lives up to hype


----------



## AudioFileZ (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice review, I especially enjoyed the slow burn...nothing to complain about and that light constant spiciness was a treat.


----------

